# cocobolo or Honduran rosewood ?



## phinds (Apr 12, 2015)

This piece of Dalbergia, loaned to me by @Mr. Peet , is a bit of a puzzle. The end grain closeup has me somewhat convinced that it's cocobolo and unlikely to be Honduran rosewood but the rest of it has me just about positive that it's Honduran rosewood. The color is possible for cocobolo but common for Honduran rosewood.

Any ideas? (Mark, this is the cutoff I took from the big slab)
















The area in the two pics directly above, more than anything else, has me convinced that it is Honduran rosewood. I've seen somewhat similar patterns, rarely, in cocobolo but even then the scale is different. The pattern is not exactly common in Honduran rosewood but I've seen it several times and the scale is right. Also, this is where it is particularly apparent that the color is a common one for Honduran rosewood and only rarely seen in cocobolo (if at all)








This end grain definitely looks more like cocobolo than Honduran rosewood.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Any smell that might give it away? Chuck


----------



## SENC (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice piece. I would have guessed honduran or even Brazilian.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 12, 2015)

Paul, From the color and grain patterns in picture 1 & 3 my vote is for Hond. Rosewood. Looks like a lot that I have worked with in the past. Nice sized chunk too!


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Any smell that might give it away? Chuck


We'll have to leave that for Mark when I give it back to him since I can't smell.


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2015)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Paul, From the color and grain patterns in picture 1 & 3 my vote is for Hond. Rosewood. Looks like a lot that I have worked with in the past. Nice sized chunk too!


You should see the rest ... this is small piece off of one end of a big thick NE slab. Don't know what Mark plans to do with it. He's had it sitting around for years.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2015)

If I could sand a little piece of it it I could tell, Coco makes me sneeze immediately...


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> If I could sand a little piece of it it I could tell, Coco makes me sneeze immediately...


Well, if Mark does not end up satisfied that we have (eventually) established a solid ID, then maybe he'll let me send you a cutoff of the cutoff.


----------

